# Clocks



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd like to bring a travel clock to put on the table in front of me. Are they allowed, or should I just rely on the wristwatch? During the practice test it was easier for me to keep track of time since it was in my line of vision the whole time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

^^^ I wouldn't bring ANYTHING with you that will bring undue attention to yourself. I would try employ the KISS priniciple here - Keep It Simple Stupid!

:2cents:

JR


----------



## benbo (Oct 19, 2007)

In CA only wristwatches are allowed - it's a new rule.


----------



## sur (Oct 20, 2007)

benbo said:


> In CA only wristwatches are allowed - it's a new rule.



Thats correct, even if you bring clock then you have to keep it on floor.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 21, 2007)

If you don't have a digital watch, go ahead and get one for the exam. A simple Timex Ironman model will do all the timing you need, and it's real handy for working out, swimming, and even diving after you're finshed.

I set mine to count down 4 hours, and started it for both the morning and afternoon sessions. Very helpful, for me.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Oct 22, 2007)

When I took the exam in CA, they wouldn't let me have my digital wrist watch. It had to be analog. I'm not sure if anything has changed.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 22, 2007)

^ That's absurd. Maybe they could just come up with a list of approved watches? :screwloose:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 22, 2007)

^^It may be absurd, but I think Illinois may have the same damn policy. Since I use my cell phone in place of a watch, I just wore a cheap analog watch to the exam.

Jim


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Oct 22, 2007)

anyone know the policy in TX? I may just take an analog and a digital (already have one of each). I'd prefer to have the digital, but I'd rather have the analog than nothing.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 22, 2007)

I guess I'll just take my Timex Ironman.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 22, 2007)

Back in April, I totally forgot my watch, and there was NO clock in the room. It was miserable, I had no clue.

There is a thread around here about it somewhere.

TAKE a watch, any watch.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

^^^ I did the same thing DVINNY :smileyballs: And you are absolutely right - it made having to sit through the eight hours of that exam even MORE agonizing!

Thankfully I passed 

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, maybe that's key to passing. Screw the watch.


----------



## squishles10 (Oct 25, 2007)

sur said:


> Thats correct, even if you bring clock then you have to keep it on floor.


where is this? i can't find it.


----------

